# Ideas???



## Woodsman (Sep 5, 2012)

What do you do when someone copies your design? If you came up with the design for something, isn't it your's? How do you guys deal with this? 

I hope I got this in the right place, I thought this was probably it, but if not, please move it. Thanks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2012)

Personally- anything I come up with I kinda figure somebody else thought of it in the last couple hundred years. Me I take it as a compliment and move on.
Lawyers take deep pockets and in the end , the lawyers would be the only ones enriched. All only my opinion of course..........


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 6, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> What do you do when someone copies your design? If you came up with the design for something, isn't it your's? How do you guys deal with this?
> 
> I hope I got this in the right place, I thought this was probably it, but if not, please move it. Thanks.



Woodsman, I am in the jewelry business and this is the sort of thing we deal with all of the time. You can certainly apply for a copyright on the item and subject to some restrictions that will give you a bit of protection. You might be able to keep someone from using your design for a major commercial purpose, by holding the copyright, but for small infringements questionable. As Mike said in his post, the only ones that make out in these things are the attorneys. Even if you have a valid copyright claim you would have to go through a cease and desist process. Unless you are after big money and can prove it, it is usually a waist of time. 

http://www.copyright.gov/ this link can answer questions on this topic


Neil


----------



## GROOVY (Sep 8, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Personally- anything I come up with I kinda figure somebody else thought of it in the last couple hundred years. Me I take it as a compliment and move on.
> Lawyers take deep pockets and in the end , the lawyers would be the only ones enriched. All only my opinion of course..........



Good thing you feel that way ,,, thanks for the box idea and support


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 8, 2012)

It would really depend on what the design was. My Mom is an artist, she designs mostly gifts for teachers and nurses. Several of her T-shirt designs has been stolen and redone so many times its not funny, but like its been pointed its usually barely worth fighting. 
On the other hand like Mike says, its amazing how many ideas aren't original. A buddy of mine who is a pipemaker was recently shocked to find out a large pipe factory in England has been stealing his "tomato" shape since the early 1920's


----------



## davidgiul (Sep 8, 2012)

I would need a picture or two of the design that has been copied. Then I can give you an honest assessment of the situation and maybe I can...... Not much you can do about infringements on designs because of the high cost of enforcing copyrights and if you do not have it copyrighted, forget it.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 8, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Designs in woodworking have been done an evolved with time, I personally do my own thing an if some one does the same afterwards great, but what Pisses me off the most is when people copies my pictures an you find them later on the internet or in brochures stating that it there work, just makes me boil over, but as for designs they evolve with time done faster or better. Julia Roberts makes Intarisa Designs an I use them but I change it alot, but I always try to give credit where it due, she stated to me once yes I changed alot an she doesnt think its her design anymore I have a way of making her designs come alive, now shes doing the same as I do so we both learned from each other an You cant beat that
> Roy



Hey Roy is that eagle that you post up quite a bit that you have in your house based off of one of Julia Robert's patterns? I was checking out some of hers and it looked fairly similar.


----------

